# how can you keep your feet in the boat?



## JUSTBLUE (May 10, 2008)




----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

That is hilarious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

It's awesome that this guy used the gaff, still in the fish, to get back to the boat. That's clutch.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

All that and still landed the fish!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...those folks have a story to top most.


----------

